# TEQL over two OpenVPN links

## tnt

I've set up two OpenVPN TUN devices and followed LARTC instructions here:

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.loadshare.html

unfortunately, ping doesn't go through teql0 devices.

in /usr/src/linux/net/sched/sch_teql.c

I've found the following:

 *Quote:*   

>    1. Slave devices MUST be active devices, i.e., they must raise the tbusy
> 
>       signal and generate EOI events. If you want to equalize virtual devices
> 
>       like tunnels, use a normal eql device.
> ...

 

then again, in eql documentation is stated that I need to use eql_enslave and eql_emancipate which I cannot find anywhere.

so, is there any way to make teql/eql device work with OpenVPN in current gentoo environment or I should be looking of some kind of bonding or similar?

thx.

----------

## tnt

any suggestions?

----------

## Mad Merlin

What are you ultimately trying to accomplish? Redundant encrypted remote links between two sites (presumably via different networks)? I've honestly never heard of teql before, but I don't see why bonding wouldn't work.

----------

